# [Aporte] Protector y retardo a la conexión de Altavoces



## tupolev

Hola a todos los del foro, mucha gente me pregunta que protector de altavoces uso en mis montajes y como se ve en las fotos que he posteado anteriormente, me piden que lo suba al foro, pués aqui lo teneis y compartiendo como siempre.
Saludos


----------



## elmario

Hola Tupolev, te queria hacer un par de consultas con respecto a este circuito:

1- Porque ha de alimentarse con voltaje negativo? (esto es para aprender)
2- Para una version mono solamente tengo que poner un rele de una via o hay que hacer otra modificacion? (esta parece muy obvia,perdon)
3- La fuente que dispongo es de 50+50 o sea 36+36 de alterna por lo cual no puedo obtener 24 V de la manera que indicas, entonces podre tomar el voltaje desde los -50 y bajarlo con un zener de 24V o tengo que usar un regulador?
4- Y ultima (al fin): que reemplazo puede haber para los transistores?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## RaFFa

hola me gustaria saber si tienes otro esquema para una version mono ya que ahorraria en materiales y en placa ya que...no tengo donde conseguir guita


----------



## Fogonazo

Entre hacer este esquema estéreo o mono hay 3 $ (1U$ )de diferencia (1 Resistencia y un contacto de relee)


----------



## RaFFa

muy bueno tu circuito me costo un poquito hacerlo ya que tengo poca experiencia,tengo solo 16 años,lo tengo montado en un amplificador de 200w y me anda de lujo el amplificador se puede ver ya que lo e posteado aqui anteriormente esta en fotos de amplificador hechos en casa en la pagina 10 es el primero¡.jaja xao y gracias por el circuito.



pds envio una foto del circuito....no os moskeeis con el rele,si esta del reves ya que no encontre uno del tamaño adecuado para el que me pedia el circuito.y os envio tambien una foto de los amplificador donde montare las protecciones+el previo....me queda por hacer otra proteccion....creo que me entretendere no? jaja


----------



## detrakx

Buenas ,,, aca le dejo a mano un circuito que funciona con 12v tranquilamente. se basa en un 555. No es muy distinto a lo que se postio anteriormente. Y un poco mas sencillo. EL retardo se genera con un Ne555.

Datos:

Ne555 , se puentea pin 4 y 8 (reset y Vcc) ; y puente pin 2 y 6 (TRigger y TReshold) ; el pin 5 y 3  quedan 
desconectados.

el capacitor de 22uf es el que pone el retardo que es de unos 2seg aprox. EL valor del capacitor es directamente proporcional al tiempo de retardo.

los diodos pueden ser los tipicos 1n4xxx o el que tengan a mano.

EL Ne555 admite hasta 15 v maximo yo por las dudas lo uso con 12v y corre perfecto hasta ahora probé activar 2 reles y va bién.

La salida pin 3 no se usa en este caso a cambio se usa pin 7 discharge que es un colector de transistor que una vez pasado el tiempo de retardo este pin se pone en 0.2v ; al mismo tiempo el pin 3 se pone en 0v. supongo que tambien lo podriamos usar para conectar otro relé en caso de necesitarlo. Lo que no se es hasta cuanto corriente maneja este integrado. en la salida 7 y la 3.


SAludos..


----------



## Fogonazo

detrakx dijo:
			
		

> ........Lo que no se es hasta cuanto corriente maneja este integrado. en la salida 7 y la 3.....



Las corrientes de las patas 3 y 7 te la da el datasheet pata 7= 200mA  pero de la 7= 15mA se me hace que no es suficiente para un relee.


----------



## detrakx

gracias fogonazo me sacastes una duda. yo quiero utilizar 4 relés para manejar  2 vias Stereo en activo. es decír 4 canales.  Pronto lo voy a probar y voy a medir la Corriente que consumen los relés .

SAludos.


----------



## handres23

Hola a todos, tengo una pregunta, disculpen la ignorancia jaja, cuando dice retardo quiere decir que una vez ingresando la señal de audio pasa un tiempo corto y luego se activa el relé?, y en que sentido los protege? sobre un exeso de volumen . Les agradeceria que me saquen de estas duda.
Muchisimas gracias


----------



## detrakx

Hola handres si retardo se refiere a un lapso de tiempo pero es solo al inicio. Esto se hace para evitar el pico o pop que se genera al prender la potencia, de esta manera al estar desconectado unos segundos los parlantes se evita este inconveniente. 

En el caso de un exceso de volumen en cualquier momento mientras esta el equipo encendido se utiliza un limitador, estos son equipos de procesamiento de dinamica. y te permiten ajustar el limite maximo de amplitud de una señal de audio para no sobrecargar la potencia o parlantes 

sAludos.


----------



## handres23

Hola detrakx, mil gracias por tu respuesta, me ha ayudado bastante. Yo he armado el amplificador de 130W rca que se mencionó en otro post y agregar el retardo y la protección a los altavoces me ayudará a optimizar mucho mejor mi amplificador

Gracias!


----------



## samario_67

gracias por este circuito ya que siempre ese era mi problema con los bafles


----------



## DJ-AS

Yo aporto otro circuito, uno viejito de plaquetodo que funciona, el problema es que nunca pude calibrarlo a la potencia que quería. El circuito está diseñado para aguantar hasta 80w y no pude hacer que corte a los 100w por ej., entonces, al darle fruta al amplificador. se corta en lo más lindo.

PD: Si alguien dice como calibrarlo para 100w mataría.


----------



## detrakx

Hola Dj-as  Muchas gracias por tu aporte el circuito esta interesante y bastante simple. 
Este circuito de la manera en que esta configurado. Al tener un Filtro pasa bajos es mas sensible a las bajas frecuencias respecto a frecuencias medias / agudas. Sin embargo variando el Rc se puede obtener resultados satifactorios a mayores frecuencias.

Respecto a lo que comentas de variar el circuito para que responda a potencias mayores, Desde mi punto de vista a varias alternativas.

Como son comparadores los 2 primeros amp. op. Podes variar la Tension de referencia (R1,R2) y (R3,R4) 
Si bajas la tension de ref, a mayor potencia el relé debería cortar.
Por otro lado si aumentas el valor de tension en (C1 y C2) a mayor potencia el rele debería cortar.

Es decir cambias 2 resistencias o 2 capacitores. Vos elegis.

Si yo armaría este circuito desde 0 Optaría por variar los Cap y en ves de poner la R16 = 1Momhs 
la remplazaría por un preset. De esta manera cambiando el valor del preset calibraría los canales. 

Hice una simulación como si el circuito tuviese 2 cap en serie de 4,7uf = 2,35uf. y una R=1komhs. 
Con una señal de 10v a 100Hz me da 3v de pico.

Si haces alguna modificación despues nos cuentas.

saludos.


----------



## Condor-11

El PCB del protector de tupolev esta a escala o hay que modificarlo¿?


----------



## Condor-11

Bueno ya esta solucionado jej, otra consulta, si tengo un transformador de 40+40v, los valores de los diodos y de la resistencia para la alimentacion cambian?

Y una ultima, la corriente del relé de cuanto debe ser, tengo uno de 0,5A 24v, pero no estoy seguro si sirve o no.

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx

Hola Condor: Los diodos soportan esa tensión, la resistencia habría que cambiarla e intetar conseguir el mismo valor de Corriente utilizando el cálculo por ley de ohms.
Como son 40v en el transformador tenes unos +/- 56v. de Pico
Lo que yo haría para obtener los -24v sería poner un zener con transistor. Ya que un regulador como 79xx manejan tensiones hasta 45v. Sin embargo hay configuraciones que permiten entradas con altas tensiones que son similares a lo que te comento al respecto de usar zener con transistor.

Aca te dejo un ejemplo para una carga de 100mA creo que es suficiente como para alimentar el circuito. 
Habría que ver que no caliente mucho el bc327 (PNP) u remplazo en ese caso habría que agrandar la R de base.

SAludos.


----------



## Condor-11

Uh gracias detrakx, ya mismo lo estoy poniendo en prueba.

En cuanto al relé que poseo como dije antes, servirá o tengo que conseguir otro?

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx

mmm , me parece que ese circuito esta echo para rele de 12v. fijate que el capacitor de 47uf es de 16v. 
Por otro lado tenes un divisor de tension entre la R de 390komhs y la de 56komhs y una caida de tensión en los transistores bc327. 
De todos modos tendrias que medir la tension en el diodo que va en paralelo con el Relé. Con una tensión de 20 v seguro que el relé se activa.
Prueva despues nos cuentas.

saludos.


----------



## Condor-11

Si eso me parecio raro,por las dudas los compre de un voltage mayor. En cuanto al rele, en el impreso dice "Relé 24v" pero la unica forma de saber la tension es midiendo lo que cae en el diodo.
Y con respecto a la corriente, tiene que ser elevada o no es necesario?

Disculpa con tantas preguntas, pero si hago como siempre todo rapido y a ve si anda, (por lo general muy pocas veces)y termino tirando plata a 2 mano   

Creo que esta es la ultima jaja, la palabra gracias se queda corta.

Saludos...


----------



## detrakx

Si, no te preocupes que no sos el único. Yo también quemo por hacer las cosas de apurado. O por conectar mal. 
Con respeto a la corriente, no se cual es el valor normal. Pero entre unos 20mA y 30mA activan bién. 
Cuando el Relé tiene poca corriente se nota en el ruido. "Suena despacio"

SAludos.


----------



## mianfortin2009

Hola a Todos: estoy en campaña de armar el circuito que me parece fabuloso por las prestaciones que da, pero al comparar el circuito propiamente dicho de tupolev con el dibujo de la placa en donde van los componentes, no me cierra la disposición de los 2 bc 327 y de los dos 2sa1015 que estan juntos, parecería que están al reves, en la disposición de componentes lo mismo que los 4 4148 que forman el puente entre la entrada y la base del 2sa1015, busqué los datasheets del bc 327 y 2sa1015 y me impresiona que el dibujo de la plaqueta donde van los componentes están al reves, aparte me confunde porque en la foto que publica Raffa los 4148 los bc y 2 de los 2sa1015  están como en el diagrama de tupolev y dice que le anda, me gustaría que me confirmen si estoy yo equivocado o no. Un saludo.


----------



## hvidrio

hola a todos este circuito ademas de protejer , el led es el indicador del clip  ?  me serviria para el  amplificador de 400w   graciasss  saludos


----------



## DJ-AS

detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Hola Dj-as  Muchas gracias por tu aporte el circuito esta interesante y bastante simple.
> Este circuito de la manera en que esta configurado. Al tener un Filtro pasa bajos es mas sensible a las bajas frecuencias respecto a frecuencias medias / agudas. Sin embargo variando el Rc se puede obtener resultados satifactorios a mayores frecuencias.
> 
> Respecto a lo que comentas de variar el circuito para que responda a potencias mayores, Desde mi punto de vista a varias alternativas.
> 
> Como son comparadores los 2 primeros amp. op. Podes variar la Tension de referencia (R1,R2) y (R3,R4)
> Si bajas la tension de ref, a mayor potencia el relé debería cortar.
> Por otro lado si aumentas el valor de tension en (C1 y C2) a mayor potencia el rele debería cortar.
> 
> Es decir cambias 2 resistencias o 2 capacitores. Vos elegis.
> 
> Si yo armaría este circuito desde 0 Optaría por variar los Cap y en ves de poner la R16 = 1Momhs
> la remplazaría por un preset. De esta manera cambiando el valor del preset calibraría los canales.
> 
> Hice una simulación como si el circuito tuviese 2 cap en serie de 4,7uf = 2,35uf. y una R=1komhs.
> Con una señal de 10v a 100Hz me da 3v de pico.
> 
> Si haces alguna modificación despues nos cuentas.
> 
> saludos.



La simulación que hiciste es correcta, solamente que usaste un preset de 1K, con el de 1mega la curva desaparece prácticamente. Yo la hice a la simulación también y con el de 1k anda de lujo.
Ahora, el otro incoveniente que noté, es que cuando salta la protección, el led de ésta, no se ilumina nada.
A ver si tiran una soga...


----------



## DJ-AS

Revisando toda la cuestión, y pasando en limpio, cambiando los capacitores de 10uF por 2 de 4.7uF y reemplazando la resistencia de 1m por un preset de 1m anda de lujo.
Lo de los leds era un quilombo mío :$
Saludos.


----------



## detrakx

En buena hora que lo solucionastes,
saludos. !


----------



## rash

...otro más nunca esta mal...

saludos


----------



## RaFFa

mianfortin2009 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a Todos: estoy en campaña de armar el circuito que me parece fabuloso por las prestaciones que da, pero al comparar el circuito propiamente dicho de tupolev con el dibujo de la placa en donde van los componentes, no me cierra la disposición de los 2 bc 327 y de los dos 2sa1015 que estan juntos, parecería que están al reves, en la disposición de componentes lo mismo que los 4 4148 que forman el puente entre la entrada y la base del 2sa1015, busqué los datasheets del bc 327 y 2sa1015 y me impresiona que el dibujo de la plaqueta donde van los componentes están al reves, aparte me confunde porque en la foto que publica Raffa los 4148 los bc y 2 de los 2sa1015  están como en el diagrama de tupolev y dice que le anda, me gustaría que me confirmen si estoy yo equivocado o no. Un saludo.



hola mianfortin es verdad lo que decias pero lo que me sorprendia mas a mi era que funcionase...me di cuenta de que los transistores estaban al reves solo por que lo dijiste.....si no todavia seguirian como antes...los puse bien y el modulo funciona de lujo....el led parpadea antes de que el rele sea accionado y la verdad esta bastante bien...con un offset de 2.5v durante 1 segundo el rele se corta y empieza a parpadear el led. el condensador de 100uF que esta en la base de los bc327 lo he cambiado por uno de 220uF para asi tener mas tiempo de carga y tarde mas en arrancar esa a sido mi unica modificacion.Un saludo

PD: perdon por la tardanza


----------



## mianfortin2009

Gracias RaFFa por la respuesta lo voy a comenzar a armar como lo hiciste vos y después te cuento como anda


----------



## MFK08

Gogleando encontre este retardo..alguien lo armo saben si funciona bien..se ve sencillo y simple...


----------



## RaFFa

Hola. Nose si sera tarde para decirlo,pero tras estar bastante tiempo con la placa montada y mas que reprobada y funcionando,me he dado cuenta de una cosa, y es que el protector que postean al principio tiene retardo y todas esas cosillas,aparte lleva una proteccion contra dc en la salida pero el problemilla que he visto ha sido de que protege contra tensiones dc negativas en la salida pero *no protege contra tensiones positivas*. Nose si sera problema mio o problema de diseño pero si alguien lo pudiera aclarar me vendria de perlas,ya que en el amplificador donde va esta placa montada esta previsto que dure mucho tiempo, y ya que estamos prefiero que este completo.
Gracias por adelantado.

PD: Revise el impreso muuuchas veces antes de postear esto


Un saludo


----------



## Emi77

Hola a todos aca tambien tienen otro protector y retardador de silicon chip

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-rms-7744/

Saludos!!


----------



## josco

MFK08 dijo:


> Gogleando encontre este retardo..alguien lo armo saben si funciona bien..se ve sencillo y simple...


yo lo monte compañero pero la verdad no me funciono a la hora de encender el ampli se desactiva el relay y ya nose activa aunque no se si yo tenga algun error! pero igual lo revise y todo esta de acuerdo al diagrama en una ocasion lo deje solo como retardo para no escuchar el clasico plop de algunos amplis


----------



## MFK08

Interesante mas adelante lo monto para probar..


----------



## MFK08

rash dijo:


> ...otro más nunca esta mal...
> 
> saludos


 

amigo tienes mas informacion sobre este circuito se lo ve muy bien


----------



## plastikman

Hola compañeros, me parece muy bueno el circuito de Tupolev, pero antes de armarlo me surge algunas dudas; como menciona RaFFa: 

1.- ¿Es cierto que brinda protección a la salida solo contra tensiones negativas de DC? 

En caso que si, 

2.- ¿Como lo puedo modificar para que proteja los altavoces contra tensiones positivas de DC?

y

3.-¿El diseño asi como está sirve para una carga de 4 ohms en cada canal del ampli?

Gracias por su pronta respuesta, espero este post no se quede en el olvido ya que se me hace un proyecto muy interesante, util y completo.


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal amigos de la comunidad, me gustaría contribuir con este tema con un protector que construi para unos subwoofers amplificados, con proteccion contra DC y sobrecargas y pueden verlo desde mi post_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/282143/ _saludos...


----------



## igna_m

Disculpame y perdona q*UE* te moleste.. primero te recontra re felicito por la exelencia de tus circuitos.

 Mi consulta es que  tengo un trafo de 35 en alterna, osea 50 en continua. Poniendole una resistencia en ves de 220ohms en 270ohms o 330ohms en 5 w. Que te parece? Segun un calculo q*UE* yo hice, reste 42 - 240 = 18, eso sobre 220 me dio segun la ley de ohm 0.081 ah y reemplazé los valores x 50v me dio como resultado 320,9.... Lo mas proximo, 330ohms. 
Te aviso que los conocimientos de electronica que tengo son estudiados de esta página. Estoy haciendo un ampli de 130w x2..

Desde ya muchas gracias, espero tu respuesta.. saludos!!



pd/: Y aguante la electronica!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

igna_m dijo:


> ... Mi consulta es que  tengo un trafo de 35 en alterna, osea 50 en continua. Poniendole una resistencia en ves de 220ohms en 270ohms o 330ohms en 5 w. Que te parece? ....


Tu consulta NO se entiende y creo que esta fuera de tema.


----------



## Cacho

Traduzco Fogo:

Quiere bajar la tensión de 50V a 24V (con la salvedad de que el circuito lleva -24V) usando una resistencia que calcula... Bueno, la calcula (y el resultado es correcto). Él se entenderá.

Tupolev usa una resistencia de 220r/5W para bajar la tensión y él quiere hacer algo similar pero con una resistencia más grande porque su tension no sale de un trafo de 30+30V sino de uno de 35+35V.

Igna, un consejo muy sano: Si querés respuestas a tus preguntas, formulalas bien.

Saludos


----------



## igna_m

ok, gracias.. Yo lo que queria era desarrolar un poco mi consulta y comentar mi situacion.

Entonces con una de 330ohms en 5w esta perfecto??

gracias de nuevo

Aaaa, disculpa, ahora veo el nudo que hice en la pregunta.
Si, mi circuito es de 50 + 50, y es para el ampli RCA de 130w que saque de esta pagina..

Gracias


----------



## Hunterex

Mis saludos para todos los compañeros...
Estuve leyendo sobre el circuito de retardo y proteccion DC, particularmente fabriqué una replica con ciertas modificaciones de un circuito propuesto por la pagina de amplificadores de audio de francia PSS, a las primeras el circuito me funcionó muy bien tanto, que aun lo incluyo en mis proyectos de amplificadores.
Originalmente cuenta con proteccion DC, la cual se activa cuando detecta corriente continua en la señal de audio ya que, esta corriente es letal para los parlantes (e importantisimo si no quieres destrozar tus parlantes a la hora de que se presente una falla en el amplificador), posee otra etapa que detecta la sobretemperatura en el disipador de calor (esta opcion yo la eliminé para simplificar el circuito y principalmente porque donde vivo es costoso conseguir los termistores) y por ultimo la etapa del retardo (masomenos 3segundos ) para conectar por medio de relé los parlantes al amplificador (esta etapa tambien es conveniente ya que evita que a los parlantes llegue el impulso de corriente inicial al ser encendido el equipo). Adicionalmente cuenta con LEDs para mostrar cuando nuestro amplificador esta en modo OK, FALLA, y/o TEMP ALTA esta ultima si se lo incluyen

Actualmente yo fabrico dos circuitos similares uno para cada canal, y estoy trabajando para simplificarlo aun mas, tanto que quiero usar uno para los dos canales, tal como lo muestra el circuito del compañero mianfortin, pero tengo la duda de que al usar el amplificador en modo puente se cancele la proteccion DC, si alguien tiene experiencia con este tipo de aplicacion estaria agradecido por la ayuda.

P.D: adjunto el esquema original del amplificador y el circuito de proteccion completo de PSS, (este es el que se encuentra en la parte inferior de la hoja y es facil de detectar). Si necesitan el circuito impreso se los puedo facilitar con mucho gusto.

Espero que de algo le sea util, Saludos para todos


----------



## djwash

plastikman dijo:


> Hola compañeros, me parece muy bueno el circuito de Tupolev, pero antes de armarlo me surge algunas dudas; como menciona RaFFa:
> 
> 1.- ¿Es cierto que brinda protección a la salida solo contra tensiones negativas de DC?
> 
> En caso que si,
> 
> 2.- ¿Como lo puedo modificar para que proteja los altavoces contra tensiones positivas de DC?
> 
> y
> 
> 3.-¿El diseño asi como está sirve para una carga de 4 ohms en cada canal del ampli?
> 
> Gracias por su pronta respuesta, espero este post no se quede en el olvido ya que se me hace un proyecto muy interesante, util y completo.



Hola, con respecto al circuito de Tupolev, lo acabo de armar y funciona bien.

El retardo es de unos 2 o 3 segundos. Y proteje contra tensiones negativas Y positivas.

Y con respecto a lo de la carga de 4 ohms no creo que haya problema.


----------



## palomo

Hola Hunterex estaría bien que subas el pcb de tu proyecto para ampliar la colección, así varios amigos ya tendrían de donde escoger alguno que se adapte a sus necesidades, ya que hay algunos que solo sirven para determinada potencia 

Saludos.


----------



## Papusxxdd

Te dejo un circuito el cual arme hace Bastante y anduvo muy bien, es proteccion contra CC (corriente continua) y retardo y tambien el pcb hecho con el wizard no me acuerdo si lo baje de por aca o no, yo no lo hice sin este pcb lo, encontre mucho despues de armar el circuito con fibra je, te recomiendo que si lo armas le pongas un transformador aparte chiquito de +/- (15 o 12) consume menos de 100ma, yo lo estoy usando en una potencia de 150+150 stk4048v sin drama modifique los valores de unas resistencias como explica el .Pdf adjunto para que no me corte a alto volumen, saludos por ahi tengo otro parecido con un tl072 despues lo paso si queres a ese no lo probe pero tiene el pcb tambien

Aca esta el circuito
Ver el archivo adjunto 20189https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/alguien-ha-montado-stk4048-sanyo-5872/index16.html


----------



## Cacho

Por favor, acomodá el link para dirigirlo al mensaje del que hablás y no al índice de una página de posts.
Si no podés hacerlo, posteá el número de mensaje donde está el esquema y lo cambio yo 

Saludos


----------



## abanos

Muy bueno el aporte de Tupolev

Lo armé para ver que tal funciona, y la verdad es que esta bueno, lo probe una tarde entera y de lo mejor, lo que me surge una duda al respecto, si por casualidad ocurre un corto en la salida, (un parlante quemado por ejemplo), cual seria el papel que haria este circuito, ¿protegeria a la potencia del corto o se quemaria la misma?, en caso de que se quemara, ¿existe un circuito que proteja a las potencias de cortos en la salida....

Gracias de ante mano


----------



## Nimer

abanos dijo:


> Muy bueno el aporte de Tupolev
> 
> Lo armé para ver que tal funciona, y la verdad es que esta bueno, lo probe una tarde entera y de lo mejor, lo que me surge una duda al respecto, *si por casualidad ocurre un corto en la salida, (un parlante quemado por ejemplo), cual seria el papel que haria este circuito,* ¿protegeria a la potencia del corto o se quemaria la misma?, en caso de que se quemara, ¿existe un circuito que proteja a las potencias de cortos en la salida....
> 
> Gracias de ante mano



Me adhiero a la misma pregunta.

Y consulto otra. El relay qué corriente tiene que soportar? La del consumo del circuito, o la de la salida de parlantes?

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nimer dijo:


> Me adhiero a la misma pregunta.



En caso de un corto a la salida, este esquema NO HACE NADA, no a menos que por el corto suba la tensión DC a la salida y ahí protege a los parlantes....pero ya es tarde 



Nimer dijo:


> Y consulto otra. El relay qué corriente tiene que soportar? La del consumo del circuito, o la de la salida de parlantes?



Tiene que soportar la corriente de pico de salida del ampli en funcionamiento normal (VAC, relay cerrado) en el mejor caso, y Vcc/RL en el caso mas desfavorable (Vcc tensión de alimentación del ampli, RL la resistencia en DC del parlante)...pero ahora es corriente contínua!! y la capacidad de corte se ve disminuida por el posible arco en los contactos que NO SE APAGA SOLO...y puede palmar el relay.

Leé lo que dice este artículo al respecto (no le des bola al circuito): http://sound.westhost.com/project33.htm


----------



## Nimer

ezavalla dijo:


> En caso de un corto a la salida, este esquema NO HACE NADA, no a menos que por el corto suba la tensión DC a la salida y ahí protege a los parlantes....pero ya es tarde



Habrá que tener cuidado.. Voy a poner plugs de 6,5mm y anular las borneras a cable que son propensas a los bolxdos.



			
				Ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Tiene que soportar la corriente de pico de salida del ampli en funcionamiento normal (VAC, relay cerrado) en el mejor caso, y Vcc/RL en el caso mas desfavorable (Vcc tensión de alimentación del ampli, RL la resistencia en DC del parlante)...pero ahora es corriente contínua!! y la capacidad de corte se ve disminuida por el posible arco en los contactos que NO SE APAGA SOLO...y puede palmar el relay.
> 
> Leé lo que dice este artículo al respecto (no le des bola al circuito): http://sound.westhost.com/project33.htm



Leído.. Lo que rescato, sin meterme en el circuito del que habla, es que tiene que soportar la corriente de pico del amplificador, pero por un tiempo prolongado. Lo que es lo mismo: Tiene que soportar la corriente de pico, de manera contínua. Así que hablamos de un relay de 10A. Lo que igualmente advierte, es que son carísimos.. Plata acá, plata allá, maldita electrónica.

Estoy considerando entonces, comprar un relay de 24v x 10A doble (porque es para los dos canales), y agregar los fusibles en los rieles de la fuente del amplificador para que corten después de 6A y que no queden comiendose la corriente los relays cuando pasa algo. Voy bien?

Gracias EZ!



EDIT: Momento.. No son caros.. 
Un relay 24v 10A simple inversor cuesta $2,20..
Pero el 2 INV de 24v x 10A cuesta $25.. ¡Qué diferencia!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nimer dijo:


> EDIT: Momento.. No son caros..
> *Un relay 24v 10A simple inversor cuesta $2,20.*.
> Pero el 2 INV de 24v x 10A cuesta $25.. ¡Qué diferencia!



Seeee?...fijate si los 10Amp los corta en *AC *o en *DC *y a que tensión aplicada lo hace...por que el corte que vos necesitas es en DC.


----------



## Nimer

ezavalla dijo:


> Seeee?...fijate si los 10Amp los corta en *AC *o en *DC *y a que tensión aplicada lo hace...por que el corte que vos necesitas es en DC.



Me parece que no lo dice.
Fijate, este dice que es para microondas. (RELAY 24V 16A 1INV P/MICROONDAS) Y cuesta $6..

Este es el de 2 pesos y algo.. Pero es simple, no doble. Tampoco dice algo sobre si es AC o DC.

Y este es el de $24 doble inversor 24v y 10A.. carísimo, pero si no queda otra..

Pero ninguno aclara si son en DC o en AC. Supongo que tendré que ir a pedir lo que necesito, y que me cobren lo que sea. Hay gran diferencia entre unos y otros.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nimer dijo:


> Me parece que no lo dice.
> Fijate, este dice que es para microondas. (RELAY 24V 16A 1INV P/MICROONDAS) Y cuesta $6..



Naaaa...! Buscá en Google!!!! Es un OMRON y dice que corta 16A a 30VDC!!!



Nimer dijo:


> Este es el de 2 pesos y algo.. Pero es simple, no doble. Tampoco dice algo sobre si es AC o DC.



De Google...Este corta 10A con 24VDC.



Nimer dijo:


> Y este es el de $24 doble inversor 24v y 10A.. carísimo, pero si no queda otra..



De este el datasheet no dice nada, pero es un relay muy chiquito...no creo que sea gran cosa mas allá del precio


----------



## Nimer

Ah, no se me ocurrió buscar el modelo en google. Pensé que era un código interno del local. 

El de 2 pesos me serviría, pero es simple. Voy a averiguar si viene doble de esa misma línea.


Muchas gracias por el tiempo, Ez.
Cuando lo compre, y arme el protector, subo fotos y el precio para armarlo. 
Está medio desvirtuado el thread con distintos protectores, y al final no se sabe de cual habla cada uno. Trataré de recopilar los resultados, lista de materiales y fotos de este para que se ordene un poquito.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Un consejo:
Comprá el relay para microondas y no les des mas vueltas al asunto. Claro que vas a tener que probar que tan "silenciosa" es la conmutación, pero me parece un relay mucho más sólido que los de $2...


----------



## Nimer

Buenísimo. Voy a tratar de conseguir algo así, pero doble.
El lunes, o martes me pongo a armar ese circuito y comento como fue. 
En cuanto a lo silencioso de la conmutación, la verdad es que no me modifica para nada siempre y cuando sea funcional en la intención de proteger los parlantes.

Gracias otra vez, Ez.


----------



## abanos

Gracias ezavalla por aclararme la duda, entonces tendria que conseguir un diagrama que me proteja las potencias que es lo que mas me preocupan....


----------



## Selkir

tupolev dijo:


> Hola a todos los del foro, mucha gente me pregunta que protector de altavoces uso en mis montajes y como se ve en las fotos que he posteado anteriormente, me piden que lo suba al foro, pués aqui lo teneis y compartiendo como siempre.
> Saludos



Hola Tupolev!
Resulta que le quiero proponer a un cliente que me ha traído un ampli el ponerle una protección para altavoces, ya que cada vez que lo enciendo hace un poff que no me gusta nada :-S
El transformador que lleva este ampli tiene dos secundarios de 24V / 1'6A (cada uno). Mi pregunta es: ¿habría algún problema en usar el esquema tal cual lo propones o debería modificar la resistencia de 220Ohm/5W que hay justo despues de los diodos, o hacer alguna otra modificación?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## ehbressan

ezavalla dijo:


> De este el datasheet no dice nada, pero es un relay muy chiquito...no creo que sea gran cosa mas allá del precio



Ojo, este es un Iskra, es tan bueno como un Omron. No se por que es caro, pero es muy buena marca.
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

See....pero eso no es garantía de nada 
Fijate acá: http://www.ateco.it/pdf/art070_trm30.pdf y vas a ver que no especifica cuanta corriente corta en DC ni a que tensión o hace.

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan

Pero Eduardo, para que querés saber cuanta corriente corta en DC, si vas a cortar AC ?
Y en AC está especificado, según la versión 10A o 20A máximo (6 a 10A). Si no me equivoco.
Corregime por favor.
Sds.

PS: Me corrigo solo, ahora vi que nombrás la DC por si palma la etapa de potencia y pasa DC a los parlantes.
Por otro lado, Ateco debe de ser un negocio (Italiano, creo), a que ver que especificación puso (o si la puso completa, no?)
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ehbressan dijo:


> Por otro lado, Ateco debe de ser un negocio (Italiano, creo), a que ver que especificación puso (o si la puso completa, no?)



Está completa, o al menos es lo mismo que sale en la página del fabricante, que es una empresa eslovaca que se llama APL: http://www.apl.si/rele-komponente/rele/trm_30_7.html

Saludos!


----------



## clother

elmario dijo:


> Hola Tupolev, te queria hacer un par de consultas con respecto a este circuito:
> 
> 1- Porque ha de alimentarse con voltaje negativo? (esto es para aprender)
> 2- Para una version mono solamente tengo que poner un rele de una via o hay que hacer otra modificacion? (esta parece muy obvia,perdon)
> 3- La fuente que dispongo es de 50+50 o sea 36+36 de alterna por lo cual no puedo obtener 24 V de la manera que indicas, entonces podre tomar el voltaje desde los -50 y bajarlo con un zener de 24V o tengo que usar un regulador?
> 4- Y ultima (al fin): que reemplazo puede haber para los transistores?
> 
> Gracias y saludos


 hola amigo me llamo Eddy Clother lo que tu puedes hacer para bajar el voltaje es cambiando la resistencia de 220 ohms 5 watts y ahora sacalo por relacion. si 220ohm=32v/ ?= 36v. como  36v es lo que tu tienes ahora la formula te quedaria asi: 220ohm x 36 /32 yy ese valor sera el de tu resistensia obvio sera de 5w tambien



elmario dijo:


> Hola Tupolev, te queria hacer un par de consultas con respecto a este circuito:
> 
> 1- Porque ha de alimentarse con voltaje negativo? (esto es para aprender)
> 2- Para una version mono solamente tengo que poner un rele de una via o hay que hacer otra modificacion? (esta parece muy obvia,perdon)
> 3- La fuente que dispongo es de 50+50 o sea 36+36 de alterna por lo cual no puedo obtener 24 V de la manera que indicas, entonces podre tomar el voltaje desde los -50 y bajarlo con un zener de 24V o tengo que usar un regulador?
> 4- Y ultima (al fin): que reemplazo puede haber para los transistores?
> 
> Gracias y saludos


 hola amigo me llamo Eddy Clother lo que tu puedes hacer para bajar el voltaje es cambiando la resistencia de 220 ohms 5 watts y ahora sacalo por relacion. si 220ohm=32v/ ?= 36v. como  36v es lo que tu tienes ahora la formula te quedaria asi: 220ohm x 36 /32 yy ese valor sera el de tu resistensia obvio sera de 5w tambien


----------



## marke20

Perdón que acose con este tipo de preguntas Tupolev a tus posteos pero me vuelve a surgir la duda:

Que medida tiene este pcb??


----------



## KarLos!

Te recomiento esto: Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real” [Nano tutorial]


----------



## marke20

Muchas gracias Karlos en otros posts no han sido tan amables como vos


----------



## pandacba

Eso esta en el foro si utiizaras el tutorial o con la forma que te indique es suficiente.
Si utilzaras el buscador lo habrias encontrado, pero para ti es más comodo que otro te haga el trabajo, y cual es tu aporte?


----------



## jgvh75

pandacba dijo:


> Eso esta en el foro si utiizaras el tutorial o con la forma que te indique es suficiente.
> *Si utilzaras el buscador lo habrias encontrado, pero para ti es más comodo que otro te haga el trabajo, y cual es tu aporte?*



Pienso que al menos también hubiese sido necesario, al mismo tiempo, que le guiaras. 



KarLos! dijo:


> Te recomiento esto: Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real” [Nano tutorial]



Buena esa KarLos!, los veracruzanos ayudamos sin fijarnos en nada más. Saludos. 



marke20 dijo:


> Muchas gracias Karlos en otros posts no han sido tan amables como vos



De todas formas, trada de buscar y despejar todas tus dudas antes de postear algo, no todos somos tan accesibles y menos con algo así. Saludos


----------



## marke20

jgvh75 dijo:


> Pienso que al menos también hubiese sido necesario, al mismo tiempo, que le guiaras.
> 
> 
> 
> Buena esa KarLos!, los veracruzanos ayudamos sin fijarnos en nada más. Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> De todas formas, trada de buscar y despejar todas tus dudas antes de postear algo, no todos somos tan accesibles y menos con algo así. Saludos




Emm... compañero, ya resolvimos nuestras diferencias. A dedicarse al hilo en cuestión!


----------



## pandacba

Hola Marke20, eso mismo estaba por decirle.....


----------



## Miguel Ivan

Hola que tal? Miren queria preguntar, el circuito que posteo el que hizo el grupo, em a que tension se dispara  la proteccion? Porque se lo quiero poner a el circuito de Etagle, si alguien lo conoce, hice uno de 50 y otro de 400 , y me gustaria saber si es la misma proteccion para ambos o cambian algunos valores de los componentes. Muchisimas gracias


----------



## ranaway

Segun lo que veo se dispara cuando hay DC en la salida de los parlantes, no tiene que haber directa ni en un ampli de 50W ni de 400W, la diferencia viene dada con la caida de tension que necsitas para hacerlo funcionar con la fuente del mismo ampli, saludos!.


----------



## Miguel Ivan

Ahh listo, muchisimas gracias ranaway. me aclaraste la duda.


----------



## hanton

Hola saludos por  casualidad  alguno conoce un protector de corto circuito de parlantes o eventual puente en los cables de salida del amplificador para proteger a este y no muera por que me gustaria agragarlo aunque sea adicional al protector de cc y retardo 

    Muchas gracias


----------



## ranaway

hanton dijo:


> Hola saludos por  casualidad  alguno conoce un protector de corto circuito de parlantes o eventual puente en los cables de salida del amplificador para proteger a este y no muera por que me gustaria agragarlo aunque sea adicional al protector de cc y retardo
> 
> Muchas gracias



Externo al circuito creo que lo unico que podes hacer es poner un fusible en cada salida para limitar el consumo y que vuele este antes que los trs.


----------



## hanton

si ya lo abia pensado muchas gracias pero queria algo que fuese como un comparador de corriente ? detectando el corte y desconectando los parlantes del amplificador hasta solucionar el problema?


----------



## crimson

Dejo este protector dc y retardo de parlantes para el que le sea útil. Tiene como particularidad que usa dos relay y dos fusibles, uno para cada parlante. Saludos C


----------



## 0002

Esta muy simpático y sobre todo práctico el protector crimson . Se agradece el aporte .

Saludos.


----------



## YIROSHI

crimson dijo:


> Dejo este protector dc y retardo de parlantes para el que le sea útil. Tiene como particularidad que usa dos relay y dos fusibles, uno para cada parlante. Saludos C



Excelente aporte compañero crimsom muy prolijo tu PCB.


----------



## hanton

bueno dejo mi granito de arena es el que uso en mis equipos y termino con un par de fusibles en caso que aya  sobrecarga y cortocircuito a la 

salida


----------



## crimson

Dejo el esquemático del protector de más arriba, para el que quiera adaptarlo o hacer una pcb nueva. Saludos C


----------



## Cacho

Muy lindo esquema C.
Es de los que me gustan: Simples, efectivos y sin cosas que puedan fallar fácil.

Te lo robo para la próxima que necesite algo así 
Saludos


----------



## crimson

Hola Cacho, me alegro que te sea útil, aparte tiene una ventaja: cuando el amplificador empieza a clipear se corta el relay, es una buena protección si el amplificador no tiene un limitador de entrada. Saludos C


----------



## 0002

Sigo diciendo que es lindo el protector , igual se ve que aguanta como buen guerrero, se agradece el aporte .

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio

crimson dijo:


> Hola Cacho, me alegro que te sea útil, aparte tiene una ventaja: cuando el amplificador empieza a clipear se corta el relay, es una buena protección si el amplificador no tiene un limitador de entrada. Saludos C



Si o si tiene que tener alimentacion 12Vca? Porque mi ampli trabaja con 50vcc y 36vca


----------



## crimson

No necesariamente, la parte del relay la podés alimentar con 12VCC, usando un reductor de tensión entre el +VCC del amplificador y la placa del protector, y tomar 36VCA, pasar por el diodo 1N4148 y aumentar un poco la resistencia de 150K, tipo 470K. Lo que hace esto es que al apagarse el equipo el relay no se quede pegado, sino que se corta inmediatamente, porque pasa que como los electrolíticos de salida quedan cargados, también queda pegado el relay hasta que se escucha un "plop" en el parlante. Al trabajar con la corriente alterna, cuando esta desaparece el darlington no se satura y pasa al corte, apagando el relay enseguida. Saludos C


----------



## Neodymio

Muchas gracias, hace 2 días me hice el circuito propuesto por ezavalla con el uPC1237, como este es barato y simple lo voy a probar y comparar.
Saludos


----------



## crimson

Acá detallo la diferencia entre el que está en la plaqueta de más arriba y uno simple. En el de la plaqueta de arriba, como lo alimento a 24V, pongo los dos relay de 12V en serie, y saco dos salidas de parlante, cada una con su relay y su fusible, para repartir la carga, y si falla la línea del parlante 2, siga andando la del parlante 1. 
En el otro, la alimentación es a 12V, por lo tanto hay un sólo relay y una sola salida de parlante con su respectivo fusible. Saludos C


----------



## Neodymio

Hice el PCB, si a alguien le interesa puede tomarlo y decirme si ven algún error de diseño ya que le hice pequeños cambios al Autorouting del Livewire


----------



## Neodymio

Neodymio dijo:


> Hice el PCB, si a alguien le interesa puede tomarlo y decirme si ven algún error de diseño ya que le hice pequeños cambios al Autorouting del Livewire



PD: recien veo el PDF de Crimson, está mejor el de él porque tiene menos pistas y son más fáciles de planchar.

Crimson en tu pcb por qué la entrada de 12 Vca tiene 2 diodos 1n4007? y el 1n4148 que alimenta la resistencia de 150k es más grande que los otros 4148 que están en puente, es un error del PCB o del esquemático y es 4007??

Creo que hay que hacer un pequeño cambio o agregado, la tension alterna de 12v entra y se rectifica por lo tanto hay 16vcc cuando le entran al relé, habría que agregarle una resistencia de valor x para llevar la tensión a 12vcc y no sobrecargarlo. En mi caso uso 150 ohms.


----------



## crimson

Hola Neodymio, es que en la placa hay un diodo de más, por si rectifico onda completa. No tuve problemas con la poca tensión de más, los relay aguantan lo más bien, aparte está la caída de tensión del Darlington cuando está saturado. Saludos C


----------



## Cacho

Neodymio, este otro tiene sus ventajas (no usa fuente auxiliar) y anda muy bien (doy fe ).
La contra es que es más complejo que el de Crimson.

Si te interesa reformarlo, ahí tenés una fuente de ideas 

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio

Cacho, a cuál te referís?


----------



## Cacho

Oia... Pequeño detalle, se me complicó la cosa del link.
Ahí lo acomodé y por las dudas te lo dejo acá también: http://sound.westhost.com/project33.htm.

Saludos


----------



## crimson

A pedido del amigo Holas dejo unas imágenes de cómo imprimir para hacer pcb a la plancha con el Eagle. En la primera un circuito cualquiera, como se ve en la pantalla. En la segunda vemos solamente las pistas del circuito impreso, con su respectivo cuadro de selección. En la tercera la configuración de impresión y en la cuarta cómo se ve la fotocopia para su impresión a la plancha. Saludos C


----------



## Mat-Corr

crimson dijo:


> Dejo este protector dc y retardo de parlantes para el que le sea útil. Tiene como particularidad que usa dos relay y dos fusibles, uno para cada parlante. Saludos C



hice este proyecto y no me funciona, lo estoy alimentando con 15-0-15, no utilice los 1n4007 sino que coloque 1n 4004 pero creo que es lo mismo la diferencia està en el amperaje, tengo duda si esos condensadores son microFaradio o nano Faradio en el esquema no esta claro, veo que hay una sola salida cuando el esquema habla  de dos parlantes, a no ser que esa unica salida se convierta en dos. el TIP 29 Lo reemplace por tip 31C pero creo que es lo mismo y tambien tengo duda de como se conecta. por favor alguien me puede orientar, alguien que ya lo haya hecho o conozca me puede indicar que hacer, o el mismo crimson que lo posteò . Qudare agradecido.


----------



## Neodymio

Hola, a mi me da un retardo de 11 segundos. En cuanto a la detección de CC lo que hago es colocar en la entrada de señal de la plaqueta los 16v que salen de mi transformador de 12vca pero no hace nada, se prueba así?


----------



## Cacho

carlos correa dijo:


> hice este proyecto y no me funciona, lo estoy alimentando con 15-0-15...


Primer problema: No se alimenta con fuente partida. Sólo lleva una entrada de 12V de alterna.


carlos correa dijo:


> ...no utilice los 1n4007 sino que coloque 1n 4004 pero creo que es lo mismo la diferencia està en el amperaje...


La diferencia está en la tensión máxima que pueden manejar, no en la corriente. Como sea, no hay problemas con ese reemplazo.


carlos correa dijo:


> ...tengo duda si esos condensadores son microFaradio o nano Faradio en el esquema no esta claro...


En el esquema está clarísimo. Releelo.
En el layout no se ve muy bien, pero por la forma ya se ve que son electrolíticos.


carlos correa dijo:


> ...veo que hay una sola salida cuando el esquema habla  de dos parlantes, a no ser que esa unica salida se convierta en dos.


Nop. Releé el tema, que Crimson también habló del asunto.


carlos correa dijo:


> ...el TIP 29 Lo reemplace por tip 31C pero creo que es lo mismo...


No hay problema con el reemplazo. Podés usar inclusive cualquier transistor que tengas a mano mientras sea NPN y pueda manejar la corriente del/los relé/s.
Revisá lo de la alimentación y si no hiciste mal el impreso (si no te quedó en espejo), porque el circuito tendría que andar bien. De haber conectado mal la fuente es posible que hayas quemado algún componente, así que chequeá bien que anden todos.
----------------


Neodymio dijo:


> Hola, a mi me da un retardo de 11 segundos. En  cuanto a la detección de CC lo que hago es colocar en la entrada de  señal de la plaqueta los 16v que salen de mi transformador de 12vca pero  no hace nada, se prueba así?


A mí me da, haciendo la cuenta, que son 12 segundos y fracción, así que esos 11 que te dan a vos se me hacen un muy buen número .
Para probar la detección de continua... Primero, ¿rectificaste y filtraste los 12V de alterna? (sé que es una pregunta obvia, pero hay que hacerla). 
Después, ¿Conectaste la masa de los 16-17Vcc que te da a la masa del circuito? .
De ser así, avisá y seguimos viendo por dónde puede estar tu problema.

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio

Conecté la entrada de Vca a la salida alterna del transformador (13Vca) luego la entrada de masa a la masa del puente rectificador (sector de CC) y a la entrada comprobadora de señal le di unos toques a con la Vcc del positivo de la salida del puente rectificador (17Vcc). Como no hacía nada con los toques, lo mantuve conectado unos segundos y nada tampoco.

Sacando el temita anterior, supuse que el tiempo de retardo estaba dado por la capacidad del capacitor de 220µF pero creo que no es así ya que le disminuí la capacidad y el relé empezó a cerrar/abrir indefinidamente 

Saludos
PD: pongo una foto, el cable blanco amarillento es el Vcc con el que daba "toques" a la entrada de señal


----------



## crimson

¿No habrá algún lío de masas? Yo lo suelo probar con una batería de 9V, una pata a masa y la otra a salida de parlante, luego la doy vuelta, ya con los 9V tendría que alcanzar para despegar el relay. Saludos C


----------



## Neodymio

No entiendo qué das vuelta, la batería?
Cuando decís salida del parlante te referís a la entrada de señal del protector? Para ver si es que estoy haciendo las cosas bien.
Gracias


----------



## crimson

Exactamente, viste la resistencia de 10K que va al parlante, si un transistor tiene pérdidas empieza a haber tensión en la salida del parlante, tensión continua, que puede quemar la bobina. La tensión puede ser positiva o negativa, depende qué transistor de salida falle. Para probarlo conecto una batería de 9V con un polo a masa y otro a parlante (la resistencia de 10K) tiene que cortarse el relay. Luego la doy vuelta (si estaba el negativo a masa ahora pongo el positivo a masa) y también tiene que cortarse el relay. Acciona con menos de 9V. Saludos C


----------



## crimson

Para holas, ésta sería la forma correcta de conectarlo, para mí que te hiciste un lío con las conexiones. Saludos C


----------



## saul tomala

disculpen!! soy nuevo!! ahh... la proteccion incluye corto circuito en las salidas???


----------



## crimson

Hola Saul, no, la protección es para el parlante, cuando el corto ya hizo su trabajo (volar algun transistor de salida) y aparece en la línea del parlante +Vcc o -Vee, lo que desplazaría el cono del parlante fuera de su rango de operación normal y/o quemaría la bobina, este protector detecta la corriente continua a la salida y despega el relay, protegiendo el parlante. También tiene un retardo de encendido, pra evitar el "plop" que hace el equipo al encenderse, hasta que estabiliza sus tensiones. Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hay algo que no entiendo: Por que solo hay una resistencia de 10K? 
Del esquema _*este*_, no se entiende donde se conecta cada canal del ampli.... o es un circuito de estos para cada canal????
Lo he estado simulando y ajustando un poco, pero a mi juicio (que no es mucho ), harían falta dos resistencias de 10K, una para cada canal, con el punto en común al capacitor del filtro pasa-bajos... que según mis cálculos, debería andar por los 22uF y no por los 100uF por que se retarda mucho la acción del relay.
Tengo que terminar de analizarlo...pero mantengo la pregunta...


----------



## crimson

Porque no es estéreo eza. En ese modelo particular, es *una* etapa de salida con dos relay y dos fusibles, uno por cada parlante. ¿Motivos? 1)uso dos relay chicos comunes en vez de uno grande, caro e inconseguible 2) si le hacen corto en uno de los cables de parlante (típica vieja b... que pisa el cable con la pata de la silla de fierro) se quema un fusible mientras el otro sigue andando. Cosas de maniático, pero _que me han pasado_... Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahhhhhh...ya me parecía! Gracias crimson!!!

Bueno, voy a ver de hacerlo estéreo, por que lo necesito para proteger los tweeters hasta que arme el ampli de 8 canales . El del uPC1237 es un caño, pero solo opera con 25V o más y en este ampli tengo +/-17V... así que no llega .

Y tenés razón con la persecuta de los que pisan los cables con la silla de lata... en mis épocas mozas ponía música con un amigo y eso me pasó un par de veces...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> .......Y tenés razón con la persecuta de l_*os que pisan los cables con la silla de lata*_... en mis épocas mozas ponía música con un amigo y eso me pasó un par de veces...



Nahaa, esas cosas no pasan nunca.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nahaa, esas cosas no pasan nunca.


  

Bueno...a hora les paso unas simulaciones del esquema de Crimson y algunos cambio que hice (EN SIMULACION!!!!) para transformarlo en estéreo y asegurar los puntos de conmutación del relay.
Este es el esquema de Crimson (con una parva de fuentes y otras yerbas para simular la ocurrencia de eventos externos, como el corte de Vcc y la aparición de tensión en la salida a parlantes):

Esta es lo operación al quitar Vcc (a los 4 segs.):

Y esto es al activarse por DC en los parlantes (a los 2.5 segs... bastante bien ):


Ahora, este es el circuito con los cambios:

esto es al apagar Vcc (a los 4 segs...):

y esto es al aparecer DC en los parlantes (2.5 segs):


Bastante bien para haber usado un único BC547 
Lo voy a probar en el protoboard, y si anda bien, hago el PCB y lo subo.


----------



## Holas

Crimson , podrías reformar la imágen que te pasé , pero poniendo bien el esquemático?. Porque la verdad se me mezclaron las conexiones .
Por favor , ponelo como iría bien , así , lo comparo con la imagen que subistes. Porque no me doy cuenta.


----------



## crimson

Hola holas, ¿hiciste un pcb? ¿porqué no lo subís? El diagrama esquemático no está tan complejo, incluso seguimos este desarrollo con Eza por acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/
Fijate de subirlo así te damos una mano.
Saludos C


----------



## Holas

Sí , te había comentado por MP ,  lo hice y todo , pero bueno , lo busco y lo subo al otro enlace .
Si , estoy medio atolondrado , porque estoy con otras cosas también , disculpa!

Bueno , acá les dejo el .pcb y esquemático:
Si necesitan fotos de la plaqueta como quedo hecho , no hay problema , subo


----------



## crimson

Estuve mirando la placa con detenimiento y para mí está bien, me perdí un poco en las pistas de los relay, así que hice un dibujo aparte, pero está bien conectado, al menos hasta lo que pude ver. ¿de qué tensión es el transformador? mirá que debe ser de 24V como mínimo, para que peguen los relays ¿los dos son de 12V no?
Saludos C


----------



## Holas

Mira , mi problema es el siguiente , cuando lo conecto al trafo , cambia el relé en unos 2 a 3 segundos , pero el problema , es que después , no se escucha el audio , es decir , sólo se escucha el tic del cambio de estado de relay.



Acá es una imágen más clara. El circuito tal cuál está , lo imprimí SIN modo espedo para plancharlo .



Y sí , el transformador es de 24v , por 2 amperios .


----------



## crimson

Fijate con la modificacion que te marco, igualmente, andá viendo el camino de la señal de parlante con un ohmetro, ponés una punta en la entrada y vas midiendo (con los relay activados) todo el camino de la señal a ver adónde se corta.
Saudos C


----------



## Holas

No entiendo, conecto todo tal cuál puse en el circuito esquemático mío , y pongo una punta del tester en donde tengo la salida del amplificador , y con la otra mido por todo el camino hasta la salida del parlante que haya audio?


----------



## crimson

Claro, medís continuidad. Algunos tester, cuando juntás las puntas, hacen un ruido, como el pitido de un buzzer o parecido. Ponés una punta en la entrada (o sea la salida del amplificador) y vas siguiendo el circuito hasta los parlantes, y te fijás adónde se corta.
Saludos C


----------



## ikepaz

Felicitaciones crimson,este circuito es sumamente sencillo ,cuando lo activas con tension negativa ,corta y luego de un tiempo se repone , en cambio con positivo no se repone ¿ es asi?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No se repone con ninguna polaridad de tensión! No ves que lleva un *puente de diodos* para que siempre excite al protector con tensión positiva?


----------



## Neodymio

Ezavalla, lo probaste al final en el proto? A mi me tarda una fracciòn de segundo en desconectar el relé al quitar la vcc, no se si es por un tema mecánico o si es lo que indica el gràfico que colocaste con una caída suave
Ver el archivo adjunto 73144


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ya creé un tema nuevo *acá*, pero sí, hay un problemita que depende de la velocidad de descarga de los caps de la fuente, y está descripto en ese mismo tema.
Leelo ahí y consultás allá tu duda.


----------



## Neodymio

Un video del protector de Crimson probando la entrada de Vcc




Aclaro que funciona. El corte del relay es más rápido cuando detecta la Vcc que cuando se desenchufa, igual está en el orden de los cientos de milisegundos la diferencia


----------



## ORLANTRE

crimson dijo:


> Dejo el esquemático del protector de más arriba, para el que quiera adaptarlo o hacer una pcb nueva. Saludos C



buenos noches amigo, yo hice este protector, pero el relay se activa muy rapido, no dura ni dos segundos paera encender, que pasa? el esquema lo lleve con livewire


----------



## crimson

Hola orlantre, fijate de subir la resistencia R3, de 150K llevala a 330 K o 470 K, eso hace que el capacitor de 220uF tarde más en cargarse.
Saludos C


----------



## ORLANTRE

crimson dijo:


> Dejo este protector dc y retardo de parlantes para el que le sea útil. Tiene como particularidad que usa dos relay y dos fusibles, uno para cada parlante. Saludos C



amigo buenas tardes, retomo este foro, para preguntarte. ¡este circuito sirve en realidad? lo he hecho todo a ala perfeccion con el pcb que dejas y nada de nada.

en verdad eso no lo hice, pero voy a probar despeus te cuento





abanos dijo:


> Muy bueno el aporte de Tupolev
> 
> Lo armé para ver que tal funciona, y la verdad es que esta bueno, lo probe una tarde entera y de lo mejor, lo que me surge una duda al respecto, si por casualidad ocurre un corto en la salida, (un parlante quemado por ejemplo), cual seria el papel que haria este circuito, ¿protegeria a la potencia del corto o se quemaria la misma?, en caso de que se quemara, ¿existe un circuito que proteja a las potencias de cortos en la salida....
> 
> Gracias de ante mano


cual circuito armastes? lo podrias mostrar? yo hice este y no enciende el relay.



Neodymio dijo:


> Un video del protector de Crimson probando la entrada de Vcc
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1IGnPe0Jrg&feature
> Aclaro que funciona. El corte del relay es más rápido cuando detecta la Vcc que cuando se desenchufa, igual está en el orden de los cientos de milisegundos la diferencia



me podrias mostrar el pcb del circuito? ya he hecho 5 de estos y ninguno funciona. por favor


----------



## crimson

Habría que ver qué pasa orlantre, como aclaración, esa placa que hiciste funciona con 24V, y es utilizada como protección para 1 amplificador que mueve 2 parlantes. Cada parlante tiene un solo relay y un fusible, para no sobrecargarlos, pero protege a un sólo amplificador. Tal vez ahí esté el problema, si querés usarlo estéreo no sirve, y si querés usarlo en 12V tampoco, tal vez por ahí venga el problema. Ezavalla había diseñado una placa muy buena, debe andar por ahí, esa andaba a 12V creo.
Saludos C

PD; ya lo ví, está acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/
Saludos C


----------



## escamargoj

Muy buenas noches amigos Hunterex, actualmente estoy construyendo un amplificador de aqui de este foro y me gustaria mucho poder hacer este circuito protector que usted propone, me podria hacer el favor y facilitarme el impreso y decirme con cuanto se alimenta le estaria muy agradecido y cuando lo tenga hecho me encantaria poderlo subir al igual que el proyecto completo, muchas gracias


----------



## jlpua

crimson dijo:


> Habría que ver qué pasa orlantre, como aclaración, esa placa que hiciste funciona con 24V, y es utilizada como protección para 1 amplificador que mueve 2 parlantes. Cada parlante tiene un solo relay y un fusible, para no sobrecargarlos, pero protege a un sólo amplificador. Tal vez ahí esté el problema, si querés usarlo estéreo no sirve, y si querés usarlo en 12V tampoco, tal vez por ahí venga el problema. Ezavalla había diseñado una placa muy buena, debe andar por ahí, esa andaba a 12V creo.
> Saludos C
> 
> PD; ya lo ví, está acá:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/
> Saludos C



Compañero crimson se que el tema es muy viejo pero me agradaria que me aclara algo son 24 AC o VC

le agradezco su atencion 
saludos 

Jlpua


----------



## crimson

Hola jlpua,si te referís a éste:

la entrada es 24+24 VCA, porque el transformador de alimentación del amplificador es de ese valor, en este caso. Fijate que cuando se corta la alimentación el relay se despega inmediatamente, evitando oscilaciones raras al descargarse los electrolíticos de la fuente.
Saludos C


----------



## jlpua

Muy bien, excelente  mis felicitaciones voy a realizarlo y le comento después los resultados

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## crimson

Gracias jlpua, *acordate que esta placa no es estereo* sino que usa dos relés porque hay una sola salida y dos parlantes,era de un amplificador monofónico. ¿porqué esta disposición? porque no conseguí relays que aguanten la corriente suficiente, asíque tuve que "engendrar".
Saludos C


----------



## jlpua

Tranquilo crimson eso esta claro, la duda era solo la alimentacion

Nuevamente gracias


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Hola compañeros 

 Encontre este protector de altavoces y bueno llevo 2 dias haciendo el PCB con Sprint Layout 6 y queria preguntarles si lo han visto antes, esta en la pagina esta: 

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/protection_2_EN.htm

estoy pensando experimentarlo pero debo primero revisar que todo este bien si todo sale bien con mucho gusto lo compartire aqui 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Hola compañeros 

este desafortundamente encontre mucho errores  en el layout so el post #134 favor no use imagenes de el hasta que no haga el primer prototypo por ahora me quede con esta imagen
hasta donde me quede hoy, voy a continuar revisandolo hasta estar seguro de que todo esta en su lugar correspondiente yo estoy usando la opcion de salvar *part numbers* en Sprint Layout 6 

como ven en esta imagen, bueno yo seguire bregando aca que la pasen bien 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## vargasmongo3435

Gracia Carlos por recordarmelo  se me paso esa  ya termine el layout y estaba ves les dejo 2 verciones, una con salida de bobina y resistor 10R con zobel tambien dejare otros projectos que he hecho ya hace unas semanas el Elekto 1995 PA amplifier y un power supply simple bueno aqui le dejo la data de Sprint Layout 6 para los que tiene el programa "no pirateado por supuesto" 


ATTN
Juan


----------



## Marce

crimson dijo:


> Dejo el esquemático del protector de más arriba, para el que quiera adaptarlo o hacer una pcb nueva. Saludos C


  Buenas tardes, les molesto un segundo porque no entiendo la coneccion al parlante.
 La entrada (salida de amplificador) seria por la para NA  del relay? y la salida al parlante seria de la pata comun del relay a la resistencia de 10k sin pasar por esta?
 Dicho de otra manera, AMP-NA del relay,  y comun del relay a punta de R10k, o estoy errando a lo bestia?  muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Marce

Buenas diseñe el pcb del esquema que posteo Crimson. Funciona de diez; lo probe con 12va no con 24va. Lo unico que noto de raro es que tarda mas o menos 10 segundos en activarse el relay. Y para probarlo le conecte una bateria al relay y la desconeccion es instantanea. Dejo unas fotos. Al llegar a casa edito y adjunto el .pdf. saludos


----------



## crimson

Marce dijo:


> Lo unico que noto de raro es que tarda mas o menos 10 segundos en activarse el relay.



Hola Marce, habría que poner un capacitor más pequeño (tipo 10uF) en paralelo con la resistencia de 56K para bajar el tiempo que tarda en pegar el relay.
Saludos C


----------



## Marce

Buenos dias, disculpas por desaparecer Crimson, eh estado bastante complicado estas semanas, te cuento. 
  Saque el electrolitico de 220mf por el de 10mf que me aconsejaste, y anda muchisimo mejor, tarda 2,3 segundos en conectar el relay, la desconeccion es un poco lenta, pero funciona de maravillas, dejo el pcb en mi amado pcbwizard por si alguien quiere hacerlo, lo unico diferente al esquema es que yo use un BD139 en vez del TIP31 y reemplaze el electrolitico de 220uf por 10uf. 
 Muy agradecido, saludos


----------



## Futuro

Marce dijo:


> Buenas tardes, les molesto un segundo porque no entiendo la coneccion al parlante.
> La entrada (salida de amplificador) seria por la para NA  del relay? y la salida al parlante seria de la pata comun del relay a la resistencia de 10k sin pasar por esta?
> Dicho de otra manera, AMP-NA del relay,  y comun del relay a punta de R10k, o estoy errando a lo bestia?  muchas gracias por ayudarme
> 
> http://i60.tinypic.com/2h849hi.png



Buenas amigos,tengo una duda ,este protector el negativo toca conectarlo al negativo o tierra del ampli tambien verdad? y si sirve para un amplificador mono que tengo de 300w.





crimson dijo:


> Dejo el esquemático del protector de más arriba, para el que quiera adaptarlo o hacer una pcb nueva. Saludos C



el transformador que va a alimentar este circuito es de 12v ac?,Saludos y Exitos...


----------



## Fogonazo

En un amplificador *NO* necesariamente el negativo también es tierra (GND)



aguirre606 dijo:


> . . . el transformador que va a alimentar este circuito es de 12v ac?,Saludos y Exitos...


 El circuito se alimenta con *12Va*


----------



## Ratmayor

aguirre606 dijo:


> Buenas amigos,tengo una duda ,este protector el negativo toca conectarlo al negativo o tierra del ampli tambien verdad? y si sirve para un amplificador mono que tengo de 300w.


Negativo del protector a GND del amplificador...


----------

